# Paper Targets



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas when it comes to shooting targets like cans bottle tops and 1" leather discs I am quite good but when shooting paper targets my groups are not the best not sure why any ideas what I might be doing wrong ATB Phil.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You're probably doing nothing wrong or different.

It's just because the paper targets leave a lasting record of where each shot has hit.

Try using a target with a small centre aiming point to make things easier.

Have a look at something like THIS


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers Hrawk just down loaded one will give it a bash see what happens


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I got the same problem as you: good with some targets and horrible with others. For example, I'm fairly good at hitting cans at a distance, but am terrible when hunting, even if it's a closer distance than I normally shoot at. Perhaps it is all in my mind.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As Hrawk suggests, one of the main problems is aiming point. The tendency is to shoot at "the whole thing". You need to pick a small point at which to aim ... eye, ear hole, etc.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I can hit cans with no problem I have moved down to 1" leather targets still no problems I can hit it almost all the time at 33 feet my problem is when I try to shoot paper targets my group is not so good and not sure why


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

phil said:


> I can hit cans with no problem I have moved down to 1" leather targets still no problems I can hit it almost all the time at 33 feet my problem is when I try to shoot paper targets my group is not so good and not sure why


Put a bright colored sticky dot in the middle of your target, and aim at that.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Charles I draw a bulls eye in the middle of the paper I get the odd one in but get a lot that stray maybe I just need more practice lol


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I will try that to Charles


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

ok I down loaded the target of Hrawks link I had a few flyers in the firs group but the second go my group was much better will keep going they are bound to get much better thanks for the tips fellas ATB Phil.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Don't know about you, but one way I demoralize myself is to shoot a 5 shot pattern with the slingshot then shoot 5 with a pellet pistol, same distance. So much smaller with pistol.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Try it on a 10 meter air pistol target at 10 meters one handed like competition is shot an see if you feel the same way.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

You're probably right. Since I've had both lenses replaced in my eyes, short focus to see sights (or side of slingshot fork) is down the drain and have not figured how reading glasses could work. A scope on a hand gun or rifle and I'm good to go, though.


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

I have just started using paper targets as a result of this thread........and yes....they are making me really think. First shots were all over the place and predominantly low. They have introduced the concept of elevation! I had improved noticeably by the end of today's session.

Out of interest.....how do you support them? I just taped them onto a cardboard box today.....but I would like something a little more durable in the rain.

Brian


----------

